# Team Summit Questions



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe its been asked already but was there any dates discussed for the new equipment.
Thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

721 in late May (In limited supply)
921 at the end of the year or early next year


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

What are the differences between a 522 and a 721? Are they due out at the same time?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dont expect the 522 out untill this time next year.

The 522 is a 501 with two tuners and two TV outouts they share the same Hard Drive. This way a show you recorded in your living room you can watch in your bedroom.

Its a neat idea, sort of based off of MOXI, its a cool start.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Dont expect the 522 out untill this time next year.
> 
> The 522 is a 501 with two tuners and two TV outouts they share the same Hard Drive. This way a show you recorded in your living room you can watch in your bedroom.
> ...


so...given the above...what is considered "higher-end" equipment, the 522 or the 721?
My guess is that it is not that simple. 721 has ethernet, 522 not?
522 dual output, 721 not?
Maybe 522 will be D*/E*-ready?

with just this little info, and timeframes aside, it would seem that it could be a tough decision between these two units. Isn't the product line getting a little clouded here?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

My understanding is that the 721 will also have a web browser and e-mail capability, kind of like WebTV but with the ability to connect via broadband. I doubt that it will allow sharing of recorded programs over the internet the way the Sonicblue unit does. The 522 should have the same functionality (two tuners, two RF outputs) without the internet stuff. Personally my family wouldn't put up with me web surfing from the TV but the two tuner PVR would be nice. Sounds like it will be the 522 for me!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Just a guess on my part, by the time the 522 is released I suspect that the new 508 will replace the 501 as the base pvr and the new 522 will be the middle level pvr and the 721 the top of the line of DISH SD pvr's. I kind of think it may be a 522 in my future too.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I expect that the 508 to replace the 501 since they are the same units only with different size hard drives.

The same thing happened with the Dishplayer 7100 when the 7200 came out.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

I think they should incorporate the features of both the 522 and the 721 and put the features mentioned on both receivers rather than one have one or two things and then lacking the rest. i.e. ethernet, dual output ports.
I'd rather buy one that has all the features than to have the need to keep updating receivers all the time.

Dish needs to seriously consider the memory features on all receivers when they build them like the 3800/3900 and the 4700/4900 versions. And then build them with the memory for future expansion. They are no fun at all when the receiver limits are maxed out and then has serious limitations such as these two receivers. 

They need to build them like they want or expect everyone to carry the Americas Everything pack. and foreign language packages then when a subscriber does subscribe to everything then the receivers will handle the load handily.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snagel _
> *Dish needs to seriously consider the memory features on all receivers when they build them like the 3800/3900 and the 4700/4900 versions. And then build them with the memory for future expansion. They are no fun at all when the receiver limits are maxed out and then has serious limitations such as these two receivers.*


I'd like to see new receivers designed with an easily-expandable memory option such as flash memory that's commonly available. One thing that seems to be true in the world of electronics is that we keep thinking up new features/capabilities that designers didn't even consider or know about a couple years ago. An easy expansion capability would allow those who want or need more memory to get it.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Does the 522 have 2 remotes? Can both outputs be viewed indepently? If not, this is not a feature as that can be done now with the 501, all you have to do is run some coax to the other TV and you are set. 

I went one step further. I take an A/V output of my Home Theater and run it into a frequency agile modulator set for channel 110, run the coax upstairs to my other TV, then whatever source I have my HT set to, I can watch upstairs. If I set it for my 501 or 6000 I can control them from upstairs with the UHF remote. It's pretty cool.

It's also setup so someone can watch one receiver downstairs and someone else can watch the other one upstairs. The only disadvantage in this now is that my HT becomes a signal router for upstairs and I lose surround sound downstairs and am stuck with just the TV sound.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It will have two remotes, it will be like having 2 receivers but sharing one hard drive to share the PVR functions.

Neat idea.


----------

